# Avocados - How Do You Prepare/Dishes You Like?



## Cerise (Aug 19, 2012)

What dishes do you like & prepare with this creamy velvety nutritious fruit? I enjoy salads, garnishing soups, dips (guacamole), Mexican cuisine, stuffing an avo with crab salad, spread on toast, or just naked. What are some of your favorites.


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 19, 2012)

Avacado smoothie
Stuffed with seafood or sliced with seafood on spinach.
Sliced in tacos
Chopped and mixed with sesame oil/seeds ans soy with some wasabi
Quacamole
In salads
In sandwiches or burgers
On top of a steak with some salsa
As a replacement or addition for the ham in Eggs Benedict


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 19, 2012)

The description below doesn't do this appetizer justice.  It's a regular on the menu at a favorite restuarant in Aruba.

*Avocado De La Mar
*_A unique combination; a fresh slice of avocado filled with a salad of shrimp and crab  meat_


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 19, 2012)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> The description below doesn't do this appetizer justice.  It's a regular on the menu at a favorite restuarant in Aruba.
> 
> Avocado De La Mar
> A unique combination; a fresh slice of avocado filled with a salad of shrimp and crab  meat



This reminds me of a visit to London when I was in college.  We had prawns in avocado halves whenever we could.  As I recall it was with a very light tomato-based dressing.


----------



## Cerise (Aug 19, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> The description below doesn't do this appetizer justice. It's a regular on the menu at a favorite restuarant in Aruba.
> 
> *Avocado De La Mar*
> _A unique combination; a fresh slice of avocado filled with a salad of shrimp and crab meat_


 
Do they deliver?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 19, 2012)

No deliveries.  They're on my list of places to visit when we go to Aruba this winter.


----------



## Cerise (Aug 19, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> This reminds me of a visit to London when I was in college. We had prawns in avocado halves whenever we could. As I recall it was with a very light tomato-based dressing.


 
Green Goddess dressing would be nice, too.


----------



## ShellyCooks (Aug 19, 2012)

I had a half avocado (unpeeled) that was lightly brushed with olive oil mixed with a drop or two of honey and grilled, cut side down.  I had never had grilled avocado, but this was delicious.  It was served with grilled pineapple, peaches,  and grilled prawns on a lightly dressed bed of mixed greens. Yum!


----------



## Cerise (Aug 19, 2012)

ShellyCooks said:


> I had a half avocado (unpeeled) that was lightly brushed with olive oil mixed with a drop or two of honey and grilled, cut side down. I had never had grilled avocado, but this was delicious. It was served with grilled pineapple, peaches, and grilled prawns on a lightly dressed bed of mixed greens. Yum!


 
Sounds delish, Shelly!  I'll have to remember to add some honey.  Thank you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 19, 2012)

Avocados rarely make it into dish around here.  Cut in half and eat, nothing fancy, no salt and pepper or anything.


----------



## niquejim (Aug 19, 2012)

Cut in half, remove the seed
Replace seed with peeled soft boiled egg
Put back together
Roll in egg, then breading...then deep fry


----------



## kadesma (Aug 19, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Avocados rarely make it into dish around here.  Cut in half and eat, nothing fancy, no salt and pepper or anything.


Well then PF I'm going to have to convince you to try Dad's avocado dip. After eating this you will ask where has this been all my life.
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 19, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Well then PF I'm going to have to convince you to try Dad's avocado dip. After eating this you will ask where has this been all my life.
> ma




Better make it a two avocado recipe, one for the recipe the second for the cook...


----------



## kadesma (Aug 19, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Better make it a two avocado recipe, one for the recipe the second for the cook...


Mash 2 good sized avocado's Haas preferably. mash well add 1 Tab. evoo,1 tea. Worcestershire, 2 cloves crushed garlic  or 3 -4 cloves you decide. Mix in about 1/2 c mayo or more if you like it pale green like me...Besides this make the recipe go farther add salt taste after about 20 min then add more garlic,evoo,Worcestershire. My mom loved this with crumbled crisp bacon in it. My dod not so much me, I'll take it anyway I can get it. To eat I slice up a skinny baguette in to thin slices, sit down with my baseball bat and wave at the others as I shoo them away
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 19, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Mash 2 good sized avocado's Haas preferably. mash well add 1 Tab. evoo,1 tea. Worcestershire, 2 cloves crushed garlic  or 3 -4 cloves you decide. Mix in about 1/2 c mayo or more if you like it pale green like me...Besides this make the recipe go farther add salt taste after about 20 min then add more garlic,evoo,Worcestershire. My mom loved this with crumbled crisp bacon in it. My dod not so much me, I'll take it anyway I can get it. To eat I slice up a skinny baguette in to thin slices, sit down with my baseball bat and wave at the others as I shoo them away
> ma



Thanks, Ma!  So, I need three avocados  And a bat...


----------



## niquejim (Aug 19, 2012)

Avocado Salsa
4 medium tomatos 
4 jalapeno's 
 seeded, minced
1/2 cup chopped cilantro
1/4 cup minced onion
1 clove of garlic
1 tablespoon lime juice
1/2 teaspoon sugar
1/2 coarse salt
1/2 black pepper
1 ripe avocado
1. Preheat grill to high.
2.  Place the tomatoes on the grate and grill until lightly browned and soft
 Let cool.  
3.  Put tomatoes in a food processor or blender and process to a 
 coarse puree.  Add all other ingredients except avocado and 
 process just to mix, not too much.
4.  Add avocado and process just a bit.  Avocado pieces should be still visible in salsa.
5.  Add more lime juice and salt and pepper to taste.


----------



## Cerise (Aug 19, 2012)

niquejim said:


> Avocado Salsa
> 4 medium tomatos
> 4 jalapeno's
> seeded, minced
> ...


 
I bet this would be great with grilled fish.  You reminded me of strawberry/avocado salsa w/ lime juice, diced red onion, cilantro & jalapeno.  Your other recipe sounds unique.  Thanks, Jim.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 19, 2012)

I will have to dig up a photo of Mexican avocados taken in a small grocery store there in July.  They're the size of a small beagle.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Aug 19, 2012)

A little S&P and a light squeeze of lime juice and they're good on practically anything.
I love putting them in breakfast tacos.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 19, 2012)

no mayonnaise said:


> A little S&P and a light squeeze of lime juice and they're good on practically anything.
> I love putting them in breakfast tacos.


I like a bit of Avocado oil with that--but I just eat 1/2 at a time. 

I also like homemade avocado-pistachio nut ice cream....


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Aug 19, 2012)

When the kids were younger it was fun for them to put 3 toothpicks in the sides of the Pits,  balance them over a glass of water and watch them root and grow.  Pot them up in some dirt,  and when the plant got too "leggy" they would start over again with new ones.


----------



## Skittle68 (Aug 20, 2012)

Avocado tastes like mud to me. I don't get it... ::


----------



## Caslon (Aug 20, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> Avocado tastes like mud to me. I don't get it... ::



Split one in two, sprinkle some salt and paprika on it and spoon it as a snack. 

One thing I heard is not to mix mayo with avocado ( the mayo mutes the avo flavor), rather, use salad spread if you must.

I'm not crazy about salad spread and don't stock it in my fridge.

Also, avocado mashed up on roast beef sandwiches. Some swiss cheese maybe.  Yummy USA style.

Roast beef and avocado on a roll.  Mexican roast beef tortas.  Super delicious.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 20, 2012)

*Cerise: Avocado Suggestions*

Good idea for a thread and thank you for all your contributions.

Here are some of the ways we have avocado: 

1) In an Aztec volcanic stone Molcajete, or Mortar in English, with a stone Pestle, which I purchased in Jalisco, Guadalajara, I prepare Guacamole. 

2) Avocado Pesto for a dollop garnish on top of Gazpacho.

3) Snack: Hass Mexican wrinkled black ripe Avocado slices drizzled with lime and wrapped in Proscuitto di Parma or Iberian black foot acorn fed Huelva, Iberian Ham ... drizzled with Evoo and Modena Balsamic Vinegar.

4)  Mango, red onion, fresh cilantro, serrano pepper, a sprinkling of red chili pepper dried, and Avocado diced, for a salsa with grilled or broiled fish and a drizzle of Lime.

6) Shrimp or Lobster Salad stuffed in avocado halves ... 

Andy: The Aruba Island crab & lobster salad sounds divine ...

Thanks for all your contributions and ideas,
Ciao, Have nice August, Margaux.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 20, 2012)

I hate avocado, hate the taste, hate the texture, but do love guacomole, that is the only thing I make with it and I have Mexican friends that love it, they say that my guacomole is better than some from the original source.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 20, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> ...Hass Mexican wrinkled black ripe Avocado


One minor point of contention: Hass avocados originated in *California*, not Mexico.

I love avocados, but don't buy them often because I'm the only one in the house who will eat them. Other than guacamole, I like them on salads with a little lime juice squeezed over the top, or paired with scrambled eggs.


----------



## kimmo (Aug 20, 2012)

We need a "like" button here!  All of the dishes described here sound divine.  Did you know...if you make a salad with avo in it, leave the pit (pip?) in the bowl until serving and this will prevent the avo from going brown.


----------



## Cerise (Aug 20, 2012)

Some avocado dishes I like:

BLT & avocado on toasted whole wheat or wrapped in a flour tortilla

Bruschetta/crostini topped with:

Diced avocado & drizzled with chimichurri sauce
Pico de gallo (w/ hearts of palm)
Mashed w/ lemon or lime juice, topped w/ halved cherry or grape tomatoes, & diced or minced red or white onion

Avocado deviled eggs (topped w/ tail-on shrimp)

Fish tacos w/ sliced avocado, & fresh diced deseeded tomatoes

Crab/avocado cakes 

Tomato, avocado salad w/ fresh mozzarella

(Dave Lieberman's) Avocado salad with Lime (mustard) dressing:
Boston Lettuce Avocado Salad and Lime Dressing Recipe : Dave Lieberman : Recipes : Food Network

(Turkey) burgers with sliced avocado, tomatoes & bacon


----------



## Souvlaki (Aug 20, 2012)

I like avokado served with roasted goat meat. 
Once I baked goat meat pizza and had some slices of avokado i served to the kids before,, so i tried it with the pizza. 
it was somehing very very tasty, 

since then when i bake goat meat, avocado is always on the table.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 20, 2012)

kimmo said:


> ...if you make a salad with avo in it, leave the pit (pip?) in the bowl until serving and this will prevent the avo from going brown.


 It is nothing but an urban legend, sorry to say.


----------



## Cerise (Aug 20, 2012)

Re dip, I like avocado crab dip (with a secret ingedient ;-)  soy sauce).


----------



## CraigC (Aug 20, 2012)

I am waiting for the upcoming battle! The first one started last year when a group of squirrels discovered our avacado tree. They really don't like getting hit with plastic pellets from the CO2 pistol I bought for running them off! 

There are several Thai curry dishes that have avacado in them which are great. We like them in many recipes and just by themselves with lime and salt. There are several varieties that will grow here, but the Hass will not.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 20, 2012)

*Ceviche*

Cerise,

There are numerous recipes for Peruvian or Mexican Ceviche which could employ Avocado ... 

Have a lovely evening.
Margaux.


----------



## Cerise (Aug 20, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Cerise,
> 
> There are numerous recipes for Peruvian or Mexican Ceviche which could employ Avocado ...
> 
> ...


 
Perhaps you could share one of yours.

Salmon & avocado (salad etc.) is another favorite.  

Verrines of layered avocado, crab, feta, tomates... give it your own twist.


----------



## Skittle68 (Aug 20, 2012)

kimmo said:
			
		

> We need a "like" button here!  All of the dishes described here sound divine.  Did you know...if you make a salad with avo in it, leave the pit (pip?) in the bowl until serving and this will prevent the avo from going brown.



The browning is from oxidation. A squirt of lemon juice will help prevent it


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 20, 2012)

Cerise,

I shall be more than pleased to give you a Peruvian ceviche & avocado recipe. I had posted one with sweet potato & corn kernels from cob, with Nori Algae. This one is called: Chef Gastón Acurió´s Ceviche in the Appetiser Section. 

I shall take a look at my Ceviche recipes this evening as it is already 8.15pm here.

Tomorrow morning, I shall post it. 

Kind regards.
Margi.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 20, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> The browning is from oxidation. A squirt of lemon juice will help prevent it


Ascorbic acid (vitamin C) works great, too. I stumbled across this quite by accident several years ago while making a batch of guacamole for a party. As it turned out I didn't have any limes in the fridge, so I stirred in a teaspoon of ascorbic acid (I have it on hand for winemaking, as it also prevents grape juice from turning brown). 

It kept the guacamole green for days. So now it's part of my recipe.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 20, 2012)

Same with lime juice, after making guacomole I sprincle lime juice on the top. And mix it in only imidiately before serving, guacomole stays perfectly green, no dark spots at all.


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 20, 2012)

I bought two ripe Haas avocados today.  One will go into my Quick & Easy Gazpacho with shrimp.
 
The other will be into a simple guacamole:  A little lemon juice and about 1/2 cup or so of salsa.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 20, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> The browning is from oxidation. A squirt of lemon juice will help prevent it


Cover with plastic wrap keeping air out helps keep avocados from turning brown too.
kades


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 20, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Cover with plastic wrap keeping air out helps keep avocados from turning brown too.
> kades


Or eat it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 20, 2012)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Cover with plastic wrap keeping air out helps keep avocados from turning brown too.
> kades



Yes.  Smush the plastic wrap directly on top of the guacamole or avocados, making sure it contacts the surface.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 20, 2012)

Cerise said:


> What dishes do you like & prepare with this creamy velvety nutritious fruit? I enjoy salads, garnishing soups, dips (guacamole), Mexican cuisine, stuffing an avo with crab salad, spread on toast, or just naked. What are some of your favorites.



Ya take 250 of them, cut 'em in half and remove the pits.  Put the avocado flesh in a big, big bowl.  Invite your favorite ladies "wives and daughters" over to stomp them with their bare feet into creamy smooth goodness.  Add 2 gallons of freshly diced tomato, 1/2 quart of Tabasco Sauce, and 24 mined onion.  Throw in 1 quart of lime juice.  Stir with a big spoon.  Serve with corn chips to BuckyTom.

Maybe not.  But two avocados, 1/4 onion, diced, a splash or two of Tabasco Sauce, a splash of Sriracha Sauce, a touch of minced garlic, and a squeeze of lime will make you a real guacamole that tastes just great on tacos, burritos, or in pita-pocket sandwiches, or wherever you want it.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

